# New Royal standart.



## oleg45120 (19 Фев 2017)

Друзья, вчера в магазине Аккорд видел новый аккордеон Рол Стандарт. Написано производство италия-германия. Цена 499000 руб. Кто знает, что за зверь? Где производится?


----------



## vev (19 Фев 2017)

*oleg45120*, 
Олег, а ты его не щупал?
Я брал вторую Супиту у них и был весьма огорчен ее качеством и звуком... Похоже, что и здесь будет что-то подобное. Если оно в Аккоред 500, то реальная цена 250. За эти деньги Вельтовый ширпотреб только ИМХО


----------



## oleg45120 (19 Фев 2017)

Нет, не щупал. Супите и мня расстроила


----------

